# marketing in UAE/Saudi/Kuwait etc



## Killerqueen (Nov 8, 2010)

I am intending to set up a web based business and my target market are middle eastern women.
Are there any specialist marketers in the Middle East that target this specific market.
What are the popular publications read by this group ie magazines, newspapers etc.
Does anyone have any experience selling to this group?


----------

